# Cats are so dang cute when they're tired!



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

My cat Bongo sleeps in the weirdest ways and I think it's adorable! Just wondering if everyone else feel like they have to take a million pictures of their sleepy kitties?

































This is him right now curled up in my hair.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

How cute! Moosey usually sleeps like a normal cat would, but Ziggy always sleeps in the weirdest positions and on the weirdest things.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Bongo is the only cat I've ever known to lay out flat on his tummy! When he was smaller he could get so low to the floor that I could open the refrigerator and he never had to move. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha I've never seen that belly thing! My cousins dog does it, but I've never seen a cat do it, so cute! 

And yes, it's a little ridiculous, the amount of sleeping pictures I have of him... Not good  But he's just so cute, and he sleeps in the strangest places sometimes!


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

Those pictures crack me up. He is adorable! Cats have the best personalities. By the way, love the name Bongo! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

He isn't asleep in this but only as I woke him with the flash first! Love it when he sleeps like this! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

